# NON-BDP&BOMBFLOW aka MOVING ON thread



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't care what boating topic is discussed here. Just so long as it's not that massive mess. 

How about a new boat porn? Or maybe good trailer ideas? What about river dogs pics? I think I'll go with dogs. Here's our beagle. She's all beauty and little brains, but works as a good sleeping bag heater all the same!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Awesome pics


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Wazzup, bitch? Diggin' the life jacket and no pants look! 

BDP


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

*Unit*

honestly....a question....

I was thinking about building a cargo module for my 15 sotar for a drop bag or maybe a table contraption. any ideas?

thanks in advance

K


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice Blutzski!

I just read a few lines from that thread, and it makes me sad that we can't just live our own lives and be respectful as boaters. The two of us may disagree largely on politics, but at least we can laugh. I just put our dog down the other day and wrote an obituary with the last line; hoping that there are happy trails in doggy heaven lined with buffalo chicken and string cheese, and plenty of good looking bitches. Of course, I would never personally refer to a women with such a degrading term, only a female dog.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

blutzski said:


> Wazzup, bitch? Diggin' the life jacket and no pants look!
> BDP


She's an easy bitch too. Throw any people food her way, and she's your best friend. 

Outlaw, sorry for your loss. I put down my 14 year old mutt 3 years back, and I still miss that mean old bitch.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

yesimapirate said:


> She's an easy bitch too. Throw any people food her way, and she's your best friend.
> 
> Outlaw, sorry for your loss. I put down my 14 year old mutt 3 years back, and I still miss that mean old bitch.



Hey, thanks Pirate! Coincidentally, our dog passed away at 14 as well. Sorry for your loss. Your new dog looks like she enjoys being on the river. One cool bitch for sure!


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

floatingk, care to elaborate? I constructed my own floors on my cat, and decking for that orange revolution thing in the pics above. I can't say I'm Bob Vila or that New Yankee Workshop guy, but my stuff seems to hold up ok. I went with marine grade plywood, and sealed in fiberglass epoxy resin. What are you looking to do?

outlaw, I married into the floppy eared doofus dog, and regretfully I have to say she's grown on me. She's going on 8, didn't pick up rafting until she was 4, and loves flatwater. ...rapids not so much. I guess swimming Canyon Doors on the Ark doesn't help that. For our next dog I'm wanting a Swiss Mountain Dog. I really love their demeanor and coloring, but I don't know if I can handle an animal that's over on average over 100lbs and capable of producing 14-18lb(exaggerating) steaming piles in one poop.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

*Great pic!*

I have the proof.There is some kinda rodeo at Cache Bar!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

So, here's a river dog photo I saw on another thread on MB and liked so much I saved it. If it's your dog, what's it's name? Pretty sweet get-up......










Disclaimer: I searched, and couldn't find the thread I stole it from.


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

i'll get in on this action! this is my good buddies dog Cheeseburger on the lower Dolores in 2011....










smiling for the camera


















She runs shuttle for us too


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Cheeseburger looks like a fun dog! And what a great name!


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

*two-year old Toby*

2012 June/July Toby's 1st trip on Main Salmon just watching the deer at Magpie, then more fun on Grand Ronde.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

*Golden Cock anyone?*

Too many dogs and rafts. I feel left out. Lets toss it up a bit. Behold, my golden cock in a kayak.


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Cptn. Clyde on the Buffalo River in TN.


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

yesimapirate said:


> floatingk, care to elaborate? I constructed my own floors on my cat, and decking for that orange revolution thing in the pics above. I can't say I'm Bob Vila or that New Yankee Workshop guy, but my stuff seems to hold up ok. I went with marine grade plywood, and sealed in fiberglass epoxy resin. What are you looking to do?.











Aside from this being the crappiest pic i have, the frame and tubes are sotar, and with the frame on quite a bit forward over the floatation it leaves the rear part of the tubes wide open for another bay frame or whatever that I could hang a drop bag and build a lid for, similar to what the GC rigs run....that make sense?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

AAA Inflatables sells a drop bag with an industrial zipper top. I call it the clam bag. It's not a hard surfaced top, but it's worked well for me. I'm 220+lbs and it can hold my weight for stepping purposes, and has been at the bottom of packing with tons loaded on top. I haven't tested long periods of standing or jumping on it, but that's partly because of the makeshift bay it usually rides in. See video. I don't know what options Sotar frames have for add-ons to help you out on that front. 
Rio Chama HAIL - YouTube


Hojo - That's a nice cock you have.


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

tanks meng!


----------



## BCxp (Jun 3, 2012)

Dogs, aye...

Capt. Zack after an especially good Jersey shore huck.


----------



## floatingk (Aug 5, 2008)

Bumping with raft dog Zambi, enjoying the Main Salmon....


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I have to admit what a bad dog mom i was this year. Didn't get them out even once! Had to back out of a mf salmon trip we were going to take them on, way too busy selling and buying a house. Next year they'll definitely get some river time. I hope to make it up to them with some fun skiing days this winter.


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Me and my #1 girl on the MFS this summer


----------



## colorado_steve (May 1, 2011)

on a different note......

i am not the biggest Rush Sturges fan, but this video is pretty cool and i dig the music so i thought i'd post it

Rush Sturges New Highlight Reel - YouTube


----------



## piobeyr (Aug 5, 2011)

This is Cheat. You'd think he'd like water, being named for a river, but he won't so much as stick a paw in. Oh well, he's good at hiking and taking up space in the tent.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

colorado_steve said:


> on a different note......
> 
> i am not the biggest Rush Sturges fan, but this video is pretty cool and i dig the music so i thought i'd post it


Very nice editing. Out of curiosity, what section of water is in the 3:45 - 4 min time frame where he's in maybe 2-4 inches of water? I think I've seen other videos with the same stretch, but no where it is or what it's named.


----------



## montuckyhuck (Mar 14, 2010)

That would be the Tenaya slides.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks. Yosemite is still on the list of NP's to visit.


----------

